

A Bibliographic Miracle - benbreen
http://www.abaa.org/blog/post/a-bibliophilic-miracle

======
mrec
Why scramble the title? The article has "Bibliophilic", not "Bibliographic"; I
was curious to see whether people really get that excited about a good list of
references.

------
walterbell
> _" Charles Ralph Boxer was born in 1904 to a distinguished British family of
> considerable means... His scholarship, both specialist and
> interdisciplinary, was gained by research and reading - he owned a library
> of institutional proportions - as well as by experience in his extensive
> travels.”_

How many future scholars will be educated by comparable books at the free and
larger-than-institutional archive.org and international variants? No longer
does one need to be born into a "family of considerable means" to gain the
scholarly skills that come from curiosity and access to a quality library.

